
200 Million Facebookers? Wishful Thinking - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/09/12/200-million-facebookers-wishful-thinking
======
skell
I grow tired of people comparing MySpace's 'user' numbers to Facebook and
other networks. There are so many spam/fake accounts on MySpace, yet they are
reported in their member totals? (Have you guys even come across a spam
Facebook account?)

Even if Facebook doesn't hit 200 million in the next year, they are surely
taking away many legit users from MySpace and I think that's what matters
most...not how many countless spam accounts they can add to their totals.

~~~
aston
_I grow tired of people comparing MySpace's 'user' numbers to Facebook and
other networks. There are so many spam/fake accounts on MySpace_

Most people are counting the number of users (read: unique visitors) over a
reasonable time period, not the number of registered accounts.
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/myspace.com+facebook.com?me...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/myspace.com+facebook.com?metric=uv)

 _"they are surely taking away many legit users from MySpace"_

Source?

~~~
skell
This article wasn't referring to traffic, rather accounts created. While it
did cite inactive accounts, it didn't touch on spam accounts.

As far as legit users moving over to Facebook, I speak from personal
experience with my friends and colleagues. That statement was more personal
opinion and speculation, rather than fact. Sorry if that caused confusion.

------
run4yourlives
"Did you know that disco record sales were up 400% in 1976? If these trends
continue...Aayyyyy" - Disco Stu

